# Sharpening clipper blades



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone sharpens clipper blades or knows anyone who does? Also is it worth it to have them sharpened? 

I show wethers alot so I go through a lot of clippers blades and am looking for a more cost effective ways to show. One blade costs me about $20 and I can use it for maybe 8 to 10 clips before it gets dull and leaves lines.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

By us (Western North Carolina), you can get your clipper blades sharpened at The Hay Rack, a feed/livestock/garden supply store. I'm not sure if they exist elswhere in the country.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

We send all of ours to Premier. We send a lot of large and small clipper blades and my shear combs and cutters in every fall. I think the cost for clipper blades are $7? Return shipping is $7 for all. 

We typically send in the whole lot in the fall, so they are good to go in the spring. Once we do our initial blocking/fitting in the spring, we send the clipper blades off so they are fresh for show time. 

Premier is fabulous as far as their customer service-- they are always willing to chat with me about the blades and answering my questions about when to replace rather than sharpen, etc. They also have the best turnaround time of any sharpener I've ever used-- they sharpen and re-package the same day they receive the blades, then ship them out the next day.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been a dog groomer for 20 years and use a guy in hershey PA. I have tried a few others different times but always go back to frank. Fast turnaround too. Yes its worth haveing them sharpend.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also are you cleaning, spraying while using? That can make a blade last alot longer. Even if you just get a toothbrush and clean out the teeth. My blades last quite awhile


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

dobe627, Do you know if he would allow me to mail them to him? And what does he charge per blade? I do spray with coolant spray while clipping and brush the hair out when needed. I also use clipper blade oil before every use.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry I just got back to you. Yes you can mail them to him(I usually do). I forget what his charge per blade is now. They are on facebook and have a website. Frank rowe and sons, hershey PA. Feel free to pm me if you have other questions


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend is a dog groomer and she highly recommends this guy:
http://mitysharp.com/

Charges $5 per blade and $5.50 return shipping. Just sent off my blades last week so I'll let you know if he does a good job. My friend swears by him!


----------

